# I can't save excel files in particular folders



## kyokomizo (Feb 5, 2014)

When I try to save some excel files in some particularfolders, I cannot save them properly and the following message shows up;

The file could not be accessed. Try one of the following;

- Make sure the specified folder exists

- Make sure the folder that contains the file isnot read-only

- Make sure the file name does not contain any ofthe following characters: < > ? [ ] : | or *

- Make sure the file/path name does not containmore than 218 characters.

I save them on desktop and copied and pasted them fromDesktop, however I cannot open them from the folders in question. 



The same files could be saved and opened from other folders.Some other file with shorter file name can be also saved and properly openedfrom the folders in question.

However, I need a longer file name in these folders inquestion, so I would like to hear from you any helpful advices


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there, welcome to the board!

First and foremost you need to ensure you have full permissions for that folder, at least both read and write, but full permission is always best. I'm also assuming you've ensured the reasons listed have been mitigated, and you're not using illegal characters or file names that are too long. I'm also assuming this is on a Windows (XP or later) machine and the file system format is NTFS, as there are restrictions on file systems like FAT32 in regards to file name length. This actually doesn't sound like an Excel issue, but more of an administrator issue with your OS.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

The folder permissions probably don't have anything to do with it since OP states that some shorter file names are able to be saved to the location in question. I believe Excel has a limit on the total number of characters that can be used in the full file path which includes both the save location as well as the file name itself. Shorter named files may keep you below the full file path character limit while longer file names cause you to exceed it. Try renaming one or more of the folders/subfolders that contain the file so the folder names themselves are shorter. The only other alternative is to start saving the files to a new location with less folder depth to remain below the full path character limit. 




Rollin


----------

